

Acoustic Levitation, Liquid Droplets Floating On Sound Waves In Midair - CountHackulus
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/13/acoustic-levitation-video_n_1881275.html

======
CurtHagenlocher
It doesn't sound like a whole lot of progress has been made on containerless
processing in the last twenty years. In 1990, as a student, I was working with
a group at JPL doing pretty much the same thing. We had only a single driver
("speaker") instead of two, but were able to levitate a fairly reasonable
weight with about ten watts of acoustic power if I remember correctly.
Naturally, you need a lot less power if you don't need to overcome gravity.

